# Who takes car of your car? (maintenance)



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I work at Jiffy Lube so I do all the services myself, oil change (free mobil 1 synthetic), free oil filters, t-techs (change tranny fluid), radiator, tire rotations, fuel filters, all of that crap free. So, I guess you guys pay top dollar $$$ at the dealer for this stuff. Lets hear some prices on the services you mentioned above and I'll tell you what we charge. And, I'm sorry, if you can't do this stuff I mentioned above you shouldn't own a car.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I do my own service to my cars, I would never take my car to a fastfood type of service center, My wife went to a JL once and they left the filter loose ruined an engine.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I do all repairs to my vehicles and have for many years.


----------



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

I get my oil change free for life (of the car) from the dealer.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

ny-capo,That's great you get you're stuff for free. Most of us on here do our own work, so all we are out of is the part cost.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *I do my own service to my cars, I would never take my car to a fastfood type of service center, My wife went to a JL once and they left the filter loose ruined an engine. *



Classic fastfood type of service center


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

DiGaBLe said:


> *I get my oil change free for life (of the car) from the dealer. *


wow that's pretty good, just like new BMW's. They make you get all maintainance done at the dealer or it VOIDs your warranty  but who cares if they're paying for it, all you gotta do is make an apointment. I have always heard of everyone putting "Mobile 1" in their Beamers, i know all Porsches and Corvettes come new with it in their engines, but on every BMW brochure and owners manual i have every seen, on the last page or the inside of the back cover it says "BMW recommends Castrol" and it has a little Castrol emblem. Either way, Mobile 1 is synthetic and I know Castrol is available in Full Synthetic and I am positive that is what BMW is using. I wonder why they dont use Mobile 1? sorry for all the "euro" talk in the nissan forum  

what do you guys use in your spec's?
~ My Grandma does the maintnance on my car, she's a real wrench head


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

your grandma, are you serious? It wouldn't feel right


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *what do you guys use in your spec's?
> ~ My Grandma does the maintnance on my car, she's a real wrench head  *


I use Mobile 1 5w30 new car formula..


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *I use Mobile 1 5w30 new car formula.. *


that seems to be the most popular for new cars, it's what i would use if i had a spec.

as for my grandma, that was a joke. she definately makes a better italian chef than a greaseball mechanic


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dwntyme_
> * fastfood type of service center *


I am now working on a patent to build a chain of fast food restaurants call *"Dine 'n Lube"* you can sit and eat while you watch your car get worked on from behind the big windows. we're gonna use the old motor oil from your cars to fry the food in, this will help keep expensis down and all the hippies in Clai will love it cause we will be "doing our part" by RECYCLING. by the way i live in Phoenix and i have never even heard of a Recycling Center or seen Public Recycling Bins anywere. You'd think 5 million people could recycle a lot of shit. Plus it so fucking hot here just think of all the soda and beer cans, jeeze


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I do my regular maintenance at the dealer. Lube oil filter is $21.95. I would do it myself if it wasn't under warranty. I've heard alot about manufacturers giving people a hard time with warranty work if maintenance wasn't done at the dealer. Even if they had reciepts for other service centers or reciepts for buying their own oil and filters. Not to mention it's good for resale value if you have all your records from the dealer. And what's $22 for watching someone else do your dirty work once every couple of months? LOL. Won't be that cheap anymore though. I think I'm going to switch over to synthetic, which will at least double the price of the service. Peace.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Germex, if you decide to go synthetic, you can actually buy your own oil, and have the dealer use your oil, and your cost for an oil/filter change will drop by about $8. Thats what I do with my B14, and my dealer has no problems using my oil. 

-Sam


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I go to the dealers. I actually trust them more, since they know if they screw something up, they will have to cover it under warranty.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Germex, if you decide to go synthetic, you can actually buy your own oil, and have the dealer use your oil, and your cost for an oil/filter change will drop by about $8. Thats what I do with my B14, and my dealer has no problems using my oil.
> 
> -Sam *


That's a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

We get alot of people at Jiffy Lube who bring their own oil and filter. BTW guys, OIL FILTERS ARE ALL PRETTY MUCH THE SAME. Don't pay 8 dollars for a K and N OIL FILTER.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I do everything myself, sometimes with the help of my dad if it's too complicated for me to do by myself (replacing flywheel/clutch, etc)


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *We get alot of people at Jiffy Lube who bring their own oil and filter. BTW guys, OIL FILTERS ARE ALL PRETTY MUCH THE SAME. Don't pay 8 dollars for a K and N OIL FILTER. *


However I do agree that paying 8 dollars for a K&N oil filter is stupid, OIL FILTERS ARE definately NOT all the Same! your pretty dumb for being a jiffy lube guy, i though you dudes new everything about cars


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

care to enlighten us then rb26?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *We get alot of people at Jiffy Lube who bring their own oil and filter. BTW guys, OIL FILTERS ARE ALL PRETTY MUCH THE SAME. *


No they aren't... Nissan filters won't leak after 3 days. Nissan filters are also guaranteed to fit, and the techs at a dealer will install the filter correctly. The same cannot be said for the average grease-jockey at the local jiffy-pop-lube. I know this because I've seen what happens when the local quickie-oil (motto: "There are no wrong parts when you have the right hammer.") tries to put the wrong size filter on a vehicle, causing it to shoot off of the engine after about 5 miles. The fact that the car I speak of is still running is a testament to the engineers at Nissan; the person in question now brings her car to my dealership for oil changes religiously. 

I could make a list of all the fcuk-up's I've seen the local wacky-lube places commit, but I'll leave that to everyone's imagination...Or ny-capo could tell you about them, since I'll bet he's responsible for a few of them...Like the car I saw with a missing drain plug; they thoughtfully replaced it with a rubber plug. 

Bottom line: Your car is probably the second-most expensive purchase you'll ever make. Don't trust it to a bunch of dropouts and GED-holders at the local oil "shoppe."


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Ok Shane M you wen't below the belt trying to insult me and many others who know more than you will ever know about a car, you guys convinced me. I must be a dropout, I must not know anything about what I'm doing. I'll admit, alot of the people who work at these places don't got much going on for them, but unfortunately it is overlooked and we all are labeled that way, not true. Of course there are going to be f**kups, but you think the dealer never made a mistake? Stand outside and watch us and don't sit on your ass in the lobby if you are so concerned. Dealers are scandalous, and if you don't agree, you're insane. We had this poor lady come in with her van who had a semi new car from a dealer, she took it in, and said fix whatevers wrong, and they charged her 2 g's for a new tranny. She had to pay or she wasn't getting her car back. Dealers also take 2 days to do a tire rotation for you. That's beside the point. We work there for the free services we get, true car enthusiasts. The pay is nothing special, but for a high school or college student, it's enough, and the money you save there is worth it. We will move onto better things once we get out of school. I'm not trying to make us look good or the dealer bad, I honestly don't care if you come in because guess what we do when no one comes in, abseloutely nothing, truly fine by me. Word of advice for you guys just in case you go to Wal-Mart for changes, stop... now, I warned you. One last question, WTF is an engineer doing changing oil anyways?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well I'll tell you what, I very rarely change my own oil... I sometimes do but what's the point?? I can go buy oil, come back, jack up my car, drain the oil, take off the old filter, put on a new one, then put the plug back in the pan, then lower the car....fill it up with oil... I'll admit it... it's easy, oh... now let's not forget recycling the oil too. oh, and all of this costs what, $15?? give or take a few bucks?? now.... take it to your good ol' Jiffy lube that is about as far as the auto parts store u would normally go get the parts at... by the time you get your oil, filter etc... they will already have it on their lift. by the time you get back home about to start... they will have it finished... lower the car, it costs you what... around $20??? an extra $5 or so?? maybe $10 some places... but you didn't get dirty, you are already home with it changed while if you did it yourself you'd be putting it up on jacks by that point... hell, you could be inside with the AC drinkin some beers watchin TV....plus you don't have to worry about recycling the oil... I know some people just dump it and if you are one of em you are fugged up.... anyway, it's worth the extra $5-10 to me to have somebody else do my dirty work... and to top it off, the place I always go to fills up everything for me.... all fluids, I'm sure they all prolly do... But it is very convenient... your fluids are always full and you don't have to keep quarts of oil around your house, bottles of windshield washer etc..... anyway.... yah, ok I'm done


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *However I do agree that paying 8 dollars for a K&N oil filter is stupid, OIL FILTERS ARE definately NOT all the Same! your pretty dumb for being a jiffy lube guy, i though you dudes new everything about cars *


I rest my case of why I do my own...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well depends on the maintenance is and the cost of it. Changing oil I'll let the valvoline guys do it I go to the same one because they know who I am and I haven't had a problem with them yet so they get to keep my business. But some other things I feel like doing myself. Like my current issue with my drivers side mirror some dirty filthy crackwhore wasnt paying attention to how far over she was and clipped my mirror with hers and guess who's broke off. I turned around and the bitch took off. Letting the dealer do it ended up costing me 254. Second time was my own stupid carlessness but I'll be damned if I pay 254 again so I am getting the part cheaper and doing the shit myself. Guess it just depends on what it is. I also have a headlight issue that I am going to fix myself.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *I rest my case of why I do my own... *


I don't see how that would justify doing it yourself, but it's good that you do. Most oil filters all suck with the exception of 2, those I won't tell you. I'm sorry if you use Fram.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

haha ya i agree with ny-capo i read this page i don't have it handy right now, and it showed the insides of MANY diferent kinda oil filters all the major brands, all the OEM ones, from diferent manufactorers and stuff, and most of them suck alot, alot of them are a very flimsy paper filter, flimsy backbone and frame, and there are a few more expseive ones that i am sure not to many ppl buy cause they don't think there is a diference, and the diference between them is amazing the good ones are made of a reinforced fiber its kinda like the stuff they use on a CAI... when i read the website, they had pictures of all the oil filters even on one of them when they were taking it apart the oil filter ripped...now when the life of your engine is relying on something like that it makes you wonder...i'll post the website as soon as i find it...


----------

